# Success Rates of FET - Is it lower because they may not survive the thaw ?



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi girls,

I have read somewhere that the sucess rates of FET is lower due to the fact that some embies don't survive the thaw but once they are defrosted that the chances of success are the same as a fresh cycle and on the other hand I have also read that this is incorrect.... Does anyone know what is the correct answer ?

Lexi X


----------



## jwosie (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Lexi,

I've read mixed reviews so I'm not sure really, I had 4 thawed on Friday and they all survived however they have not all developed at the same rate - I'm waiting on news from the embryologist.

Perhaps someone else will be able to advise you better.

hope all goes well for you X


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Jwosie - Thanks for your reply... Hope all goes well for you... Were your frosties frozen on day one ?

Lexi X


----------



## kasey (Aug 8, 2007)

hi, i spoke to the embryologist at the clinic im at yesterday (mine were thawed yesterday) and she told me that frozen embies just divide at a slower rate than fresh, so may take longer to get to blast.
good luck with everything


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I was always under the impression that the reason the success rates for FET were classed as lower is because not all embies survive the thaw so many women may not even get to transfer.

We've had 2 natural FETs.  We had 4 grade 1 embies frozen at day 2 (all 4 cell).  We had 2 thawed for our first FET and both survived 100% with no cell loss, in fact one even gained an extra cell between thaw and transfer.  Our 2nd FET we had the remaining 2 embies thawed and 1 survived so we had SET (single embryo transfer).  Both FETs resulted in chemical pregnancies.  They were from the same batch of embies as our first IVF which was a BFN (all 6 embies were grade 1's).  Our 2nd IVF resulted in a BFN (despite having again, grade 1 embies, 7 cell on day 3 transfer).  We now have 3x grade 1 and 3x grade 1-2, 7 cell frosties from this 2nd IVF.

So although our FETs weren't completely successful as were chem pg's, they were actually more successful than both the fresh IVFs which wer BFNs.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Natalie - Thanks for that info... I am also an immunie and have heard that with FET - our bodies are under less stress and and accept embies better without our bodies attaching them... I have been following your progress for a while now. I really hope your next cycle is the one.. I have also read that you are opting not to have ivig on your next cycle. I have slightly elavated NK activity and my consultant wants me to have ivig if I get a BFP and not before transfer just incase none of the frosties survive.. Is this not an option for you ? This would save some money at least... 

Lexi X


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

In many cases the frozen embryos are not the best ones from the cycle...

I think statistically, once you have a few embryos thawed and growing, they are at no disadvantage compared with the same embrtyos if fresh. And your body hasn't has the stims..

in FET after OHSS, the success rates are excellent, for eg


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

I have also notice that many girls that do a FET after OHSS seem to always get a positive. I wonder why that is ?

drownedgirl - Congratulations on you recent BFP...


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

lexi123 said:


> I have also notice that many girls that do a FET after OHSS seem to always get a positive. I wonder why that is ?
> 
> drownedgirl - Congratulations on you recent BFP...


I think because in OHSS by definition there are usually lots of good embryos to choose from, and the particularly favourable uterine environment (FET cycle, no stims) more than outweighs the fact the embryos have been frozen and thawed.


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

drownedgirl - thanks for that postive reply...


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

lexi123 said:


> drownedgirl - thanks for that postive reply...


I spent a lot of time googling and reading about FET, and previously about OHSS. And I'm a numbers/stats person!


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Lexi

I'm most definately a FET girl.  I have had four fresh IVF's (always grade 1 embies or blasts) and never acheived a BFP but on both of my FET's I have had a positive, though sadly lost my bubbas.  My con says that some women just can't cope with the drugs from a fresh cycle.

I have got pg from Day 1 freezing and Day 3.  First time I had a 2,3 and 4 cell transfered on Day 2 and the second time I had 2x 12 cells transferred on Day 3 (they defrosted four and the other two didn't make it).

In fact I am such a fan of FET that the fresh cycle I have just embarked on will result in all my embies being frozen and we will go for FET the following month, just as if I'd had OHSS.  I'm not prepared to go through another fresh failure and lose my best embies in the attempt.

Just to note, I've had all the immune tests done that were find but they have found blood clotting problems, which could account for my m/c's...I will be taking Heparin and baby aspirin when I start my FET.

The very best of luck with your FET, I do hope it will result in a happy, healthy eight months and a bubba or two!

Much love
Allison xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Allison,

Thanks for taking time to reply...  It sounds like you have learnt so much over the years and hopefully you will have the success you deserve. My last fresh cycle resulted in a BFP but ended in a M/C. I also had IVIg with that cycle too. This time, they have added Clexane and Steroids to my cycle so hopefully this may help.... It is lovely to hear so many positive stories regarding FET as I thought my chances were so slim and even wanted to do another fresh cycle dispite having 10 frosties but my consultant adviced me to do a FET..

Lexi


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

I really think you have a great chance, especially with the amount of snowbabies you have.  I forgot to mention that I have done both natural and medicated FET and found both of them fine.  I prefered the natural mainly because I knew I would have the least amount of drugs in my body but even with that they gave me a Pregnyl injection to make sure I ovulated exactly when they wanted me too.

Do you know what you will be doing?

FET really is a breeze compared to fresh and your body feels so much better, honestly!!!

A xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

I am currently d/r for a medicated cycle. I am waiting for my AF to arrive any day now and I can get going... 4 of my frosties were frozen on day 1 and the rest of this batch were poor quality - the best I got was 5 cells on day 3... The other 6 were frozen on day 3 and were all grade 2's - 7  8 cells... I am not holding out much hope for the 4  1 days but I know I am lucky to have a back up there if I need it...  The 1 cells not only have to survive the thaw but also continue to divide for 2 days and also be a good enough quaility...


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Good question.  I read one site where it said the only reason they say it's lower success rate is because they've already selected what they thought as the best for the fresh.  My doctor said that there's no difference...so I think there are mixed reviews.  FET is definitely less stressful than fresh so that has to have a positive impact.  Wishing you all the best.  I'll be doign fresh starting in Sept.


----------

